# Good Going Canada



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sask and others,congrats and good work! :beer:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/02/15 ... -registry/


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Duckp, this day has been a long time in coming. The legislation (Bill C-68) was passed by the Liberal government in 1995 and the long-gun registration became mandatory in 2000.

The third reading of Bill C-19 last Wednesday was the most important step in the process. This legislation lays out the elimination of the long-gun registry. The legislation must still get approval from the Senate but with the Conservative government holding the majority in the Senate, approval is a foregone conclusion.

Once all the legalities are finalized, the actual process of deleting the long-gun registry records will begin. It's been a tough battle for the millions of firearms owners and personal-freedom advocates but we've won the registry battle. We're not going to disappear, though. We'll have to keep ever vigilant because just as determined was we are to keep our guns and our freedoms, there are others who are just as determined to take those guns and freedoms away.

I don't think I'd be exaggerating to say there are groups in our country who won't be satisfied until private ownership of firearms is outlawed, and only the police and military have guns.

I can't say I'm well acquainted with the politics of firearms in your country but from what I've seen, your laws governing someone like me taking firearms and firearms-related items both into and out of the US are becoming stricter -- and more unreasonable -- as time goes on. Good luck.

Saskcoyote


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Sask. do you know if americans will come to canada without the firearms fee??


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Bearhunter, after seeing your post, I talked with a buddy who's a firearms instructor and posed your question to him. From what he tells me, the long-gun registry legislation will deal only with the requirement to register rifles and shotguns. Everything else, from what he understands, will remain the same -- the need for a licence to buy or possess a long gun, the need to follow storage rules, etc.

He doesn't think there'll be change for guys who want to bring firearms into Canada -- the fees, the prohibition on handguns, etc. In essence, there's very little that will change once the legislation is passed. Other than the elimination of the long-gun registry, the victory is more one of principle than practicality.

PS.  We don't want killers like you and duckp in Canada, anyway. By time you and him would get done, there wouldn't be a coyote left in the whole country for the rest of us guys :rollin:

On to something else, maybe you can help me with this one: As you know, I've got a .17 and a .204. From what I understand, a .17 is a necked-down .222 Mag and a .204 is a necked down .222 Mag. So, wouldn't a .17/.204 -- except for a little tweaking -- be a .17 Remington?

:beer: and :sniper: with that .17/.204. Saskcoyote


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Sask. thanks for the answer. 
as to the cartridge ?. the 204 is based off a .222 rem mag. the 17 rem is not. 17 rem is its own case as far i know. 
the 17-204 can give about 300-400 fps over the 17 rem with same weight bullet. :sniper:


----------

